# Nouveau Sceptre fountain tip upgrade



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 19, 2010)

what you guys think about the tip from stock? any room for an upgrade without loosing the elegancy of the pen?
wich tip would you advice.
thank you.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it depends on the finish and your budget, but for the Rhodium & Gold you could use one of Lou's Heritage steel or gold nib, heck you can use those for the Black TI, or use Meister nibs had a 18K rhodium or two tone rhodium nib.  Again budget could be a factor here...especially at nib starting at $85.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 20, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> I think it depends on the finish and your budget, but for the Rhodium & Gold you could use one of Lou's Heritage steel or gold nib, heck you can use those for the Black TI, or use Meister nibs had a 18K rhodium or two tone rhodium nib. Again budget could be a factor here...especially at nib starting at $85.


 i just loked at his site and saw them.


----------

